# Production



## Aishak (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi, I have production order # and VIN #. How can I track the production status?


----------



## jeff661 (Sep 22, 2017)

Aishak said:


> Hi, I have production order # and VIN #. How can I track the production status?


Go to My BMW Create an account if you don't have one already.
Add a car to your garage using the VIN number and then you can track the order.


----------

